# Mexico threatens unleashing drug cartels on US for building wall.



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Took this from a published article.
If we start killing them at the border and when caught holdiong drugs, summary execution, it will stop.
Even if we have to send SF into mexico and exterminate everybody involved.

Mexican Official Threatens to Combat President Trump By “Unleashing Drug Cartels”

by Mac Slavo on in News
The following excerpt is from an article that originally appeared on SHTF Plan

drug-cartel-killings

There will be war in the streets, or at least there could be.

The strong armed tactics against Mexico are not making officials happy south of the border.

Now, with an executive order facilitating the deportation of illegal immigrants – and especially those who have committed criminal offenses – as well as building a wall on the border, President Trump has many Mexicans up in arms.

Jorge Castañeda Gutman, former Secretary of Foreign Affairs in Mexico, took things a step further during an interview on CNN with Fareed Zakaria when he suggested that Mexico’s previous cooperation with the U.S. in curbing the flow of drugs and illegal immigrants could end.

Instead, the cartels could be essentially unleashed upon the U.S. – retribution for tough policies on Mexico and other immigrant-producing countries in the Latin American world.

These astonishing words could open up an economic gang war against the U.S. – very irresponsible words that reveal just how connected Mexico’s leadership is with the violent drug cartels who operate from their territories:

Mexico has a lot of negotiating chips in this matter, Fareed, but it also has measures we could take in other areas. For example, the drugs that come through Mexico from South America, or the drugs that are produced here in Mexico all go to the United States. This is not our problem. We have been cooperating with the United States for many years on these issues because they’ve asked us to and because we have a friendly, trustful relationship. If that relationship disappears, the reasons for cooperation also disappear.

The implications are astoundingly clear – Mexico would consider exporting chaos and violence into the United States as a form of payback for immigration restrictions and controls against the instability that the southern border has brought to the country for decades.

@TheLastRefuge2 Jorge Castañeda Gutman suggests flooding the U.S. with drugs produced in Mexico and South America. pic.twitter.com/xbHZEzX4BY

— TransitionTracker (@DaveNYviii) January 29, 2017

Out of bitterness or desperation, or a mix of both, Mexico’s finest would apparently weaponize their most brutal elements and deliberately send them North to sow chaos – only proving the reasons for controlling the border and reigning in the deterioration of the U.S. standard of living that has been going on for such a long time now.

Though no one would win, things could get pretty ugly…

Drug cartels and Mexican gangs have killed an estimated 40,000 people over the past decade in Mexico alone, as well as plenty of people on the U.S. side as well. Beheadings, etc. have gripped headlines and terrified the population.

The collusion of the Mexican government has worsened the problem, and the largest issues continue to explode. Why exactly shouldn’t President Trump attempt to stop this insane violence and deadly trafficking?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I fore see B52 and b2 missions galore. Throwin special ops and an occupied zone.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I hope the Donald starts producing Napalm again.

Good stuff to burn out that southern infection.


----------



## actvlsnr (Dec 26, 2016)

This is a logical fallacy. Mexico does not export violence or even drugs. The US imports it buy being the world's biggest junkie. Stop the demand and all of the violence, corruption, medical and enforcement costs will just fall away. It's like blaming cows for your high cholesterol. If you make the border impenetrable then drugs will just come from somewhere else like our massive coastlines. 


Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

actvlsnr said:


> This is a logical fallacy. Mexico does not export violence or even drugs. The US imports it buy being the world's biggest junkie. Stop the demand and all of the violence, corruption, medical and enforcement costs will just fall away.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


That's what I've been thinking for decades, now.
The War on Drugs and the DEA have done nothing but increase the size of the government.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Smoke American weed!


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

Its the DEA and CIA shitbirds who operate in South America and the "yuge" demand CONUS that drives this violence.

Legalize marijuana, stop letting CIA bomb out villages and Mormon missions, and do what the Philipines is doing to domestic drug dealers will help a lot more than full on war with Mexico

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## actvlsnr (Dec 26, 2016)

We say that guns don't kill people, people kill people. Same for drugs, hamburgers, or whatever else. The solution is in reducing demand or profitability. There is no real money to be made in reducing demand. The real money is in the large budgets that come with Drug Enforcement and prison systems. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

actvlsnr said:


> We say that guns don't kill people, people kill people. Same for drugs, hamburgers, or whatever else. The solution is in reducing demand or profitability. There is no real money to be made in reducing demand. The real money is in the large budgets that come with Drug Enforcement and prison systems.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Privatized prisons and multi million dollar prime contracts for the Feds that is

War is profitable as all hell

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

It seems to me Mexico just declared war on the US


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

if Mexico thinks it has trouble with Prez Trump - just let the Cartel bring their war north to the border and across - the situation gets rectified overnite or the prez is going to reach back in time and bring in the military .... the US military fighting Mexican bandits goes back over a hundred years ....


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Illini Warrior said:


> if Mexico thinks it has trouble with Prez Trump - just let the Cartel bring their war north to the border and across - the situation gets rectified overnite or the prez is going to reach back in time and bring in the military .... the US military fighting Mexican bandits goes back over a hundred years ....


Resurrect Pershing and Patton!


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

actvlsnr said:


> This is a logical fallacy. Mexico does not export violence or even drugs. The US imports it buy being the world's biggest junkie. Stop the demand and all of the violence, corruption, medical and enforcement costs will just fall away. It's like blaming cows for your high cholesterol. If you make the border impenetrable then drugs will just come from somewhere else like our massive coastlines.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


So by that rationale should we decriminalize drug dealers here in the US?

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## actvlsnr (Dec 26, 2016)

Not hardly. It is a call to investigate, invest in and address the root causes. If not we will be for ever throwing money away. 

Same for border wall. I am not saying we dont have a rigjt to erect it but it is nonsensical and wasteful. Just eliminate the benefits (jobs without verification, free education, welfare, etc) of coming here illegally and you reduce the very strong incentives people have to come here. 



Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

actvlsnr said:


> Not hardly. It is a call to investigate, invest in and address the root causes. If not we will be for ever throwing money away.
> 
> Same for border wall. I am not saying we dont have a rigjt to erect it but it is nonsensical and wasteful. Just eliminate the benefits (jobs without verification, free education, welfare, etc) of coming here illegally and you reduce the very strong incentives people have to come here.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


I agree on both points. But I also think it would be foolish to do away with punishment for drugs or illegals while we try to get a handle on both.

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## actvlsnr (Dec 26, 2016)

The problem is that addressing root causes does not make for great media coverage nor does it make any money for government contractors. Aditionally, creating a common enemy (Mexico, trade, Muslims, etc) is a great way to rile up nationalist sentiment in the population and win elections.




Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## actvlsnr (Dec 26, 2016)

Sasquatch said:


> I agree on both points. But I also think it would be foolish to do away with punishment for drugs or illegals while we try to get a handle on both.
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


Absolutely. I don't think anyone would argue against upholding current laws.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Oh yeah? Nothing our Marines, a few military pilots and SpecOps can handle in fine form and fashion. I say no balls - no blue chips!


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

A few visits from Seal team 6 should change their minds real quick!


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Camel923 said:


> I fore see B52 and b2 missions galore. Throwin special ops and an occupied zone.


Nah, I have a better idea.

Trump should tell the Mafia families that if they can overthrow Mexico they can keep it. Should take about two weeks...


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

I suspect that few of the Cartel members would want to come here. We have too much surveillance and unlike most villages in Mexico our population is well armed. Plus I suspect they would find our officials much harder to bribe


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

John Galt said:


> I suspect that few of the Cartel members would want to come here. We have too much surveillance and unlike most villages in Mexico our population is well armed. Plus I suspect they would find our officials much harder to bribe


Not harder, just more expensive


----------



## jojo64155 (Jan 15, 2017)

rstanek said:


> It seems to me Mexico just declared war on the US


I kind of does doesn't it..


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

John Galt said:


> I suspect that few of the Cartel members would want to come here. We have too much surveillance and unlike most villages in Mexico our population is well armed. Plus I suspect they would find our officials much harder to bribe


I think that boat has already sailed.

Mexican drug cartels move deeper into U.S. - NY Daily News

DEA Report Shows Infiltration of Mexican Drug Cartels in Major US Cities

Mexican Drug Cartel Violence Spreading To Rural U.S. As Police Crack Down In Big Cities | Fox News


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

I'm more concerned about their (cartels) agents already in the US (gangs) deciding to unleash the hell they've already released upon the Mexican people.


----------

